# CM Storm Trooper+360mm Rad?



## Gainward (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi there 

I've been thinking about changing my Antec 902 with the CM Storm Trooper, cuz I have a 360mm rad mounted outside the case and I don't like this way anymore, 
So I want a case that can handle the rad inside it
and i thought the CM Storm would be a good choice for me IF I can mount the rad inside it.
So can I mount my rad inside this case?

Thx


----------



## erocker (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks to me like only a 2x120mm radiator would fit.


----------



## Gainward (Jan 23, 2012)

So there is no way to mount the rad inside it


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 23, 2012)

Only place that might fit a triple rad is the front, and I'm pretty sure you will have to remove the drive bays.


----------



## Gainward (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes i thought about that (Mounting the rad in the front) And it seems to be the only way to mount the rad

The problem is I have XSPC 750 pump/res. which takes Dual 5.25 Bay


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 24, 2012)

I have the same kit, that's where that rad came from. To get the dual bay in there would be very tight, as you can see they are just barely usable in the image I added. Tough one for this case!


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 24, 2012)

What about inside the top panel? I'm not familiar with that case/rad


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 24, 2012)

"200mm fan x 1, 1000 RPM, 23 dBA (converted to 2 x 120 / 140 mm fans)" straight from CMs website. So essentially you can do a double 120mm or 140mm rad in the top.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 24, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> "200mm fan x 1, 1000 RPM, 23 dBA (converted to 2 x 120 / 140 mm fans)" straight from CMs website. So essentially you can do a double 120mm or 140mm rad in the top.



Can't add another spot in there with a Dremmel? Not sure if the case is deep enough to fit it inside though....


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 24, 2012)

could add a hole but the issue is that the hole you are cutting will be under the front of the handle on top of the case. So not any way for the van to vent freely really. Can be done though.


----------



## ronquilent (Jan 31, 2013)

Is there room to mount one or two 3.5" HDDs with the 360mm rad in the front of the trooper/stryker?

Thanks


----------

